# STOP button for Netflix, PLEASE



## thx181

Please add a stop button for Netflix.
Or perhaps a "Menu" button.

Currently to stop watching a Netflix program I have to...
1)Press the "Tivo" button, thusly exiting Netflix 
2) Scroll down to "ON demand"
3) Press "Select" 
4) Press "Select" again 
5) Wait for Neflix to load

All that just to go from a show to the Netflix menu.

Gerrrr how irritating

Eric


----------



## ThAbtO

Press the UP arrow.


----------



## thx181

You are a genius.
Thank you.
I tried lots of other buttons but not the menu navigation arrows.
Ya know, seeing as I wasn't in a menu.


----------



## mikeyts

The STOP button works on other devices which have this common Netflix UI (PS3, BD players, televisions, streaming-only STBs), but apparently not on TiVo. (There is no STOP button on the TiVo remote--that I can find--but there's a IR code for it which works just fine when watching recordings). In other devices you can move through the lists of thumbs by 3 forward or 3 back with the FF and REW keys but those don't work on TiVo either.


----------



## mikeyts

I just got my Premiere today and the STOP button does work in Netflix for me.


----------



## ThAbtO

Before version 20.2x, press left arrow. After 20.2, press Up.


----------



## mikeyts

The STOP button (code supplied by Harmony, programmed into my Harmony One) works just fine with the new TiVo Netflix app (the common Netflix UI as found on PS3 and many other platforms). The funny thing is that it doesn't work in the old Netflix app on my old Series3, though it works perfectly well to stop recording playback.


----------

